# more smiles today



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to Tess's breeder several weeks ago, to tell her about Tess's passing. Received a very comforting reply back, Jackie was so sorry to hear the sad news. Then today I received a lovely thank you note from the Golden Retriever Foundation, Jackie had sent them a donation in Tess's memory. I cried a little, but mainly smiled. It was such a thoughtful thing for her to do. 

Donna


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that was incredibly thoughtful of her! what a great breeder!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How thoughtful of her. I think donating to the Golden Retriever Fund is a wonderful way to honor a pupper that's passed. They do such a nice job of thanking the donor and honoring the donee, all for such a good cause. Hugs to you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> that was incredibly thoughtful of her! what a great breeder!


It was very nice. She always thought Tess had incredible field potential. I should have tried field with her. I still miss her so much. How is your Toby doing?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> How thoughtful of her. I think donating to the Golden Retriever Fund is a wonderful way to honor a pupper that's passed. They do such a nice job of thanking the donor and honoring the donee, all for such a good cause. Hugs to you.


I agree--they are so classy in thanking the donor and honoring the donee and they do it promptly! I'm getting cranky in my older age and expect a fast, curteous and prompt reply to my donation--and so many organizations don't do that anymore.  The Golden Retriever Foundation is at the top of my list!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That was such a nice thing your breeder did in Tess' memory.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess*

That was incredibly thoughtful, and kind of your breeder!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too agree that was a very nice thing for Tess's breeder to do in her memory.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That was very nice of her. Thanks for the smile!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a wonderful, kind thing to do by your breeder!


----------

